# MHF Fishing competition



## CLS

Depending on interest generated , i am thinking of arranging an informal meet based around a fishing match. Covering Friday to Sunday with the match being held on Saturday followed by perhaps a bbq and drinks. Obviously anyone can attend ( fishing not compulsory ) . Looking May time next year , really just sounding out how many anglers who might be interested in this. There is a site in the midlands i can book who accept rallies , small lake on site , swimming , bar , restaurant......
I will put up a trophy for the winner ( to be engraved ) and perhaps the winner each year can carry on and arrange the next venue local to them.

If enough interest is shown i will add this to next years informal meets diary......

Cheers Mark.


----------



## artona

Hi

I reckon this will prove popular Mark. We would attend although we do not fish

stew


----------



## badger

Oh boy I'm up for that..................can I bring me own fish????

May, Midlands, Fishing well I'm exited now, bugger the hole in me shower tray... :lol:


----------



## 88781

*Fish - In*

Hi Mark ...yes please count us in as definates 

M&D 

o
o o
o
><{{{00>


----------



## 100851

*FISHING COMP*

Hi

You can count me in it should be a great weekend


----------



## badger

M&D...I like your fish....but you have the bubbles comming from the wrong end..  ......or do you?


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> We would attend although we do not fish


Ditto. Registering interest, but we don't fish either, so we'll have to be on campsite guard duty, sitting outside Stew's van, drinking his beer 

Gerald


----------



## 88927

:lol: :lol: @badger..............
I get bubbles from the same place though   

Mark this will be brilliant mate, and we will be there.... Any chance of putting up a link to the site? It would be nice to see the place.
Are there any hookups or hardstandings? Also what about MH / RV dump points?
Please let us know, and I think this will be a very popular idea....

Keith


----------



## 100996

I think we would be up for it to!! Although I'm no match fisherman, if theres a hint of a carp (not even very good at that either), im into it.

Chris


----------



## 88781

> M&D...I like your fish....but you have the bubbles comming from the wrong end.. ......or do you?


  That's where all bubbles come from innit? :lol: :lol:

p.s I should be able to kit out someone willing to have a go on the day with fishing tackle spare rods , reels etc?


----------



## artona

_Ditto. Registering interest, but we don't fish either, so we'll have to be on campsite guard duty, sitting outside Stew's van, drinking his beer _

Some one has to Gerald now I am teetotal and boring (hey Mandy) 

And I reckon the bubbles are simply in the wake of one of the fast moving fish non of you will catch :lol:

stew


----------



## CLS

Here is a link to the site i am thinking of using : http://www.uptonbarn.co.uk/

I have used the site on many occasions , good fishing with plenty of small stuff and carp into double figures. The bar generally stays open late :lol: 
They have a barn we can use if the weather is not so kind to us. Excellent resturant also serve bar meals. Childrens play area and indoor (small) swimming pool. They have hook ups and hard standings , i have used the site when i had my 35ft RV so access is,nt a problem.
Kieth i will check up on a dump / waste point ?

some spare fishing tackle can be made available for anyone who wants to have a go at fishing ......


----------



## SidT

Hi. We would be interested as long as it is early in May as we usually set off for the continent in May. I also have plenty of spare gear accumulated over the years.
Cheers Sid


----------



## hannah29

count me and seagull in we will defo be up for it and so will our 9 year old...she is a great young fishergirl!!!!


----------



## DABurleigh

Subject to diary I like the idea, Mark. I could cobble together the gear but given the staggering lack of success I've had when dabbling on my own (enjoyable dabbling none the less), it sounds a great opportunity to glean a clue of what the hell I'm supposed to be doing! 

Dave


----------



## ash

im in for it, love showing u how to fish mark :lol: :lol: :lol: 
you may aswell just engrave my name on the trophy now yeh? :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

How about making a match of though Ash. How about you verses the rest of us :lol: 

stew


----------



## Spacerunner

Count us in too. We fish, drink beer and BBQ, so it looks like our kind of 'do'.

:wave:


----------



## 99181

hi mark we are up for this count us in. im just a pleasure angler and never fished a match so it will be fun..but the site says no keep nets


----------



## 88927

Hi Mark
Looks a good site matey :lol: :lol: and we will love to attend, don't worry about the dump point, it is not that important, but the hardstanding is.... 
Last time I had anything to do with fetching fish out of the water involved some depth charges and a boat load of Royal Marines :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I like the sound of this idea Mark and I am sure it will be well supported, even if people don't join in with the fishing event it will still be a great weekend......
May I suggest that you pick a date and then put this up as a meet, that way it will give people plenty of notice and they can put it into their new diaries when they get them for Christmas :wink:

Good luck with this and if you need any help you know who to call Mark :lol: 

Keith


----------



## artona

I remember the one and only fishing comp I have competed in. 

Thirty five years ago a group of chaps hired the small lake that was on the farm I lived on to have a comp. They started at 5am as all serious fishing comps do, sorry if that comment kills the meet Mark :lol: and my father joined in. 

However at 8am he had to get to work so I took over his rod. For the next three hours I pulled one mud grudeon after another out of the lake fishing just feet from the bank whilst everyone else chased the big fish from the middle.

I realised later on that the chaps probably pretended they did not have any scales between them so when it came to weigh in time but I was declared the winner. Of course the other reason might be that nobody else caught anything

stew


----------



## 100851

*Fishing comp*

Hi mark

looks like everyone will be fishing looking at sit it only has 48 pitches book the lot for mhf

roll on may


----------



## 2Dreamers

Ed is keen, having bought himself a rod for my birthday recently :? He now feels that he has to use it to justify the expense. Did you know that a woman holds the record for the largest salmon caught - it's in the pheromones apparently. :lol:


----------



## 88781

2Dreamers said:


> Ed is keen, having bought himself a rod for my birthday recently :? He now feels that he has to use it to justify the expense. Did you know that a woman holds the record for the largest salmon caught - it's in the pheromones apparently. :lol:


 Hmm I thought it was in the River Tay :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CLS

Right well there is certainly interest in this :lol: :lol: 
I will go over there when i return from Brownhills at the weekend and discuss dates and see if there is any chance of some discount for a block booking :roll: , In the mean time if anymore people are interested in fishing the match or just a weekend away please add your names to this post so i can judge how many pitches to reserve .

Also if anyone attending who is not fishing would be kind enough to volunteer there help in the following :

Draw for fishing pegs
Time keeper
Weighing fish at the close of match.

Cheers Mark


----------



## 89767

*Fishing meet*

HiMark

We would hope to be there but only if we are back from the South of Europe by then.
I have extra gear if some wish to have a try fishing.

I couldn't get your link to the venue to work, but will try later.

Keith H


----------



## Pusser

My mate has just bought a lake in N. France to carry on the fishing thing. I have told him that he needs to get some stuff in for motorhomes and he will do it but I don't know how long it will take him. It is already a large concern so there is plenty of fish to fish.

I will keep you informed as he progresses but certainly we will have special rates when he is up and running.

I won't be going because although I love eating fish I feel sorry for them when they are pulled out with great big hooks in their mouths. I would feel like a mass murderer if I had to kill one.  But if you lot kill it for me, I will eat it.  Somehow I think I may have lost my moral stand on this one.


----------



## panagah

i think this is my first post on here as wer'e shy!!!!

However, 
Fishing, Drinking Jack daniels and eating an unhealthy BBQ sounds right up are families street.

MRS Panagah, will help with the BBQ and the two junior Panagahs will be paid handsomely to throw stones and other objects in to everyone elses swim, whilst I get me grim reaper out and bring in the large fish out of this nice looking site.
My father in law and his swift sundance may well like to come to if he can be included, he always likes watching me land the bigguns whilst he struggles with the nice big 2oz roach!!!!

Please can it not be the end of May though as thats Whitsun week and we normaly go surfing in France then


----------



## annetony

you can count us in as well if thats ok, Tony likes his fishing I will do the drinking (only joking) I will keep my eye on post for the date etc. :wave: ccasion5:


----------



## 88781

*No killing..*



Pusser said:


> My mate has just bought a lake in N. France to carry on the fishing thing. I have told him that he needs to get some stuff in for motorhomes and he will do it but I don't know how long it will take him. It is already a large concern so there is plenty of fish to fish.
> 
> I will keep you informed as he progresses but certainly we will have special rates when he is up and running.
> 
> I won't be going because although I love eating fish I feel sorry for them when they are pulled out with great big hooks in their mouths. I would feel like a mass murderer if I had to kill one.  But if you lot kill it for me, I will eat it.  Somehow I think I may have lost my moral stand on this one.


 All the fish that are caught will be released unharmed safely back into the lake the water, no killing and eating!


----------



## spindle

great idea!! love fishing never fished a match,count us in.


----------



## 89767

Been out practising for this fishing competition!!

Keith H


----------



## CLS

Kieth the trophy is engraved and in the post to you.... :lol: ( nice fish )


Right details are now confirmed :

Dates 18/05/07------20/05/07

Ash has kindly agreed to help me organize this angling match and get together........2 heads better than one :wink: :wink: 

We have managed to get a pitch fee of only £6.00 per night with an additional £2.00 per night for hook up 

We have provisionally booked 20 pitches with 12 of these guaranteed hookups , if the site has any additional hookups available they will be allocated on a fist come basis on arrival.
There is also capacity to accept a further 20 pitches on the rally field ( without hookups ) if required.

The lake has 16 pegs for the match , but we could stretch this to 20 pegs :wink: ...........

Like i have said fishing is not compulsary..........


----------



## 96097

Hi Mark,

Just to let you know we are booked with hook up.

The site is RV friendly, however the lady I spoke to wanted to charge us £15 as we were an RV. We have now been quoted £8 plus £2 for electric for a 30ft vehicle which is fine.

She seemed to have issues regarding whether or not this was a rally. I have told her it is not a rally, although expected numbers would be similar to a rally...... I think her confusion was all profit related, and am sure that costs per pitch will surface again as people start to book.

Looking forward to it, and have my 'net to freezer action' well practiced when you guys try to throw them back!!! :lol: 

Sharon


----------



## 88781

All booked with EHU..looking forward to it!
M&D


----------



## artona

Hi

All booked up with EHU as well. Can any one lend me a rod please


stew


----------



## CLS

Stewart i have spare tackle and i should think others would have the odd spare reel and rod..........cheers Mark


----------



## 88927

Hi Mark
I certainly would NOT share my "tackle" with anyone matey :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 100851

*fishing comp*

Hi

just booked up

Keep me a peg for fishing see you all on that weekend

are we going to have a bbq party in the evening ?

AND A FEW DRINKS!!!


----------



## artona

hi

_Stewart i have spare tackle and i should think others would have the odd spare reel and rod..........cheers Mark _

excellant, many thanks.

stew


----------



## 96097

Ok. Looks like a few serious fishermen here.

I would formally like to offer my services to throw the fish back for you.
It will save you all time, and let you focus on the competition. It works like this - you catch a fish, then you give it to me..... :wink: 

Sharon


----------



## 97993

Personally i coud'nt catch a cold 
However being competitive by nature this ones a must,
I note from an early post a Seagull has booked in I hope professionals are excluded!!!
Speargun or Dynamite erm?????
booking asap :lol: 
Geo


----------



## artona

Tickle them Geo, thats the way

stew


----------



## 97993

All booked with hook up and price as stated on post,not the easiest booking we have ever made :lol:
An awfull lot of folk have expressed an interest in this meet but only about six registerd their interest ,could be a mad scramble close to the date
Geo


----------



## 88781

Mark are you ordering a gallon or two of maggot locally for the match and we pay for it on arrival, or shall we fetch our own bait?

Cheers Dave


----------



## 97993

This is a technical ability match NO BAIT allowed :lol:


----------



## 88781

OK two alloy rafter poles and a genny, that should get one or two!! 8O


----------



## CLS

Dave i can arrange all the bait which would probalby better than transporting maggots in everyones motorhomes.

Cheers Mark


----------



## 96097

MandyandDave said:


> Mark are you ordering a gallon or two of maggot locally for the match and we pay for it on arrival, or shall we fetch our own bait?
> 
> Cheers Dave


Ewwwwwwwww!

Can't you use sweetcorn or feathers like civilised fishermen?? :lol: :lol:

Sharon


----------



## 88927

I have some 12 gauge buckshot somewhere :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Ps I will not be fishing but will be available to help out with any fixes that may be required :wink: :wink: Other than that I shall be utilising my trusty old colouring book again.....


----------



## artona

Hi

The last time I had fished was 37 years ago. Has there been any changes in tackle and techniques in that time. :lol: 

stew


----------



## 88781

Rods,line.hooks,reels etc. have improved with the use of modern materials Stew, technique is much the same :wink:


----------



## 88927

artona said:


> Hi
> All booked up with EHU as well. Can any one lend me a rod please
> 
> stew


Stewart, your name is no longer on the attendees list... Has something happened???

Keith


----------



## artona

Hi Keith

Yes mate, unfortunately the only weekend Shane could organise the aviation weekend was at the same time.

I checked with Mark that he did not mind me changing - he seemed quite relieved - he must have heard about my fishing skills  . If it had been closer to the weekend I obviously would have left things as they are but I am sure there is time for someone to take my place.

Its a real shame as I was looking forward to a weekend throwing maggots about :lol: 

Thanks for your concern, hope you, Sharon and Ben have a good Christmas and best of luck with your "Large Vehicle" viewing this weekend


stew


----------



## skid

will be joining you if we can book a space,two boozers and a barbi

peter H and Steve Dann the angling man


----------



## 88927

Hi skid
If you put your name down http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=70 here, then you will be provisionally allocated a place. Someone has dropped out so I am certain that the numbers will not be affected :lol: :lol: 
I am answering this for Mark in case he has not seen your post :lol:

Hey Stewart, Ok, well I hope that you have a nice time and we also wish you and your family a nice Christmas and New Year. I see that Shane is now going to try to arrange the Lincs Aviation Rally for a revisit later in the year, so we can all get to go   

Keith


----------



## SidT

According to the Rally and Meets page the aviation weekend and the fishing meet are both on the 18th May, I said I would attend both but now I will have to make up my mind.
Cheers Sid


----------



## skid

*fishing*

tried to put 2 people on the list and keep getting told l have registered ,true but only as one.

Please add Skid as two people


----------



## 88927

Hi skid
Is the other guy you want to book in, a member of MHF?
If I am not mistaken we can only enter someones MHF Nickname into the meets and rally diary, so if they are not a member and do not therefore have a nickname it is impossible to "book" them into the event.
This is not to say that they cannot come but it would be a lot easier if they joined the site, if they do not wish to do that (can't imagine why for a moment though :lol: ) then can I suggest that you contact Mark QE2 directly and let him know about it please.....
Have you and your friend booked in with the actual camp site yet?

Hi Sid. Yep it is a bit of a shame that this happened mate, there are a number who would have wished to attend both, we certainly did, but I understand that there will be a chance to go to the Aviation Rally again later in the year because Shane said he is going to sort it out matey :lol: :lol: Yippee 

Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## steles

hi qe2!
we registered as attendees on MHF meets page a week or two ago, but have only just received email confirmation from Upton that they've booked us in on site. Afraid not anglers, but looking forward to meeting you all (hopefully will disappear off walking during the day while you're busy trying to catch those elusive fish).
Stephen and Lesley


----------



## CLS

Looking forward to seeing you there , it,s all pretty flat and rural where the campsite is so i would imagine some nice walks in the country ( the furthest i walk is to the bar :lol: }

Just a point , the site is in a very small village with no shop and the nearest shop would be approx 3 miles away. 

Cheers Mark


----------



## CLS

Right the new year is upon us......just to recap and to bump this back into view

Fishing competition ( fishing is not compulsary ) being held over the weekend of 19th May 2007 at Upton Barn in Liecestershire ( see link in informal meets ). 

Me and fellow member ASH have arranged for the match to place on the Saturday followed by bbq and drinks :lol: :lol: 

Will all those who have registered there names please confirm they have registered with the site and pm me to let me know, also those who are attending but NOT fishing if you can let me know so i can arrange how many pegs we require.

As i have mentioned me and Ash will be putting up a trophy for the winner but also if everybody is in agreement we could pay £5.00 a peg with the winner takes all ? :roll: What do you think ?


----------



## 88781

Hi Mark, we have confirmed with the site.. a fiver a peg is OK with me  


Dave


----------



## 88927

Hi Mark
RockieRV and I will definitely be there mate, we have booked with the site and look forward to seeing all you lot.....
We will not be fishing :roll: but if we can help out with the BBQ, then just give us a shout mate...... I think you will need to coerce Harold (beyondajoke) to attend as he is the current, undisputed, world champion Cadac King and can get tons of food rolling off a Cadac in no time :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Please PM me (to save cluttering up the thread) with any details about the catering and we can sort something out, maybe a whip round to buy grub for lunch / dinner etc. Anyway as I said please PM me and we can sort it out mate.....

Keith


----------



## annetony

Hi, £5 per peg ok with us, if you have 20 pegs that is £100 first prize, there could be a couple of good fishermen out there, why dont you do £50 1st prize, £30 2nd, and £20 3rd, this will give the less inexperienced a chance and for a laugh a booby prize for the one who doesnt catch any, we will provide the booby prize :lol: :lol: :lol: just a suggestion we dont mind either way, Anne & Tony


----------



## CLS

Thats a great idea 1st 2nd 3rd prizes........and maybe who comes in last gets chucked in the lake :lol: :lol: :lol: only kidding


----------



## annetony

Thats us booked we booked 2 hook up pitches 1 for us and the other for Terry & Barbara, they have just joined Motorhome Facts and will be paying their subscription this week, you will be seeing them on the forum shortly as soon as their computer is up and running, their nickname is "plombiere" we want 2 pegs for Tony & Terry, me and Barbara will drink the wine :lol: :lol: 
looking at all your motorhomes we will be the baby with our little Harmony, we did see an Autocruise Vista yesterday at Marquis in Preston and have decided that this is our next motorhome being only 15'10" long it will fit up our drive ok, and as we need to use it daily wont be too high on juice, a lovely van and perfect for us, now all we need is the money :lol: :lol: :lol: Anne & Tony

PS do we need to bring anything? (foodwise), or are we putting in a pot to pay for the food, weve got our wine sorted.

just to let you know
Barbara and Terry have now paid their subscriptions (today)
so when their computer is up and running they will be able to enjoy the site as we do, they have had a motorhome for a long time so are not new to it just new to the site.


----------



## hannah29

deposit paid just before christmas so me and seagull are booked in.....if there is enough pegs could we have 2 please one for seagull and one for the daughter.....if not its not a problem they could always fish together and catch twice as many  by the way if there is a couple of younger fisher people maybe it would be nice to have a junior comp for them....


----------



## 99181

hi qe2 i have added myself to list and will book tomorrow.q..have you booked the lake for this match?in there rules it states no keepnet do we have there ok on this?do members know they have to pay per peg? and need nra licence as none of this has been on the tread it will be myself and two teenagers for pegs how many pegs have been taken so far?

dave


----------



## CLS

lugnutt said:


> hi qe2 i have added myself to list and will book tomorrow.q..have you booked the lake for this match?in there rules it states no keepnet do we have there ok on this?do members know they have to pay per peg? and need nra licence as none of this has been on the tread it will be myself and two teenagers for pegs how many pegs have been taken so far?
> 
> dave


Dave i have been in touch with the site ........keepnets are allowed for use in matches ( with the obvious exception of large fish that will be weighed and returned straight away )

NRA rod licenses are compulsary for all waters so a valid licence is required unless your under 12 years of age :wink:

As regards peg fees i am waiting for the site to get back to me.......obviously stating we won,t be fishing for the whole of the day and the extra business we will be bringing there way,......fingers crossed

Cheers Mark


----------



## ash

why don't we see who can catch the smallest fish...he he i think i would win what do you think Qe...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## CLS

*This man is a cheat*

:lol: Ash you know i caught that fish and i let you hold it for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

Hi

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Looks like a referee is going to be needed

stew


----------



## ash

now now qe dont spit your dummie out,you wasnt even there....but i do have a confession to make..  Lynn caught it really but i claimed it because she wouldnt pick it up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ash

me and qe2 will provide a selection of beer and wine ,we will have a whip round for all the bbq food but if anyone wants to bring their own we will gladly cook it...


----------



## 88919

is this meet only open to members?


----------



## ash

yes mate the fishing comp is members only,we only have 20 pegs..


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hi

I've registered interest but not booked site - will do tomorrow. 

I have to say I've not fished for over 2 years so might be a bit ropey, tangles and knots - but still hopeful!! Can I use a dragnet :wink:


----------



## CLS

A dragnet might be a bit drastic :lol: Knots and tangles , sounds like me fishing

Once you have booked with the site just pm me and i will get you registered as confirmed

Look forward to seeing you

Cheers Mark


----------



## 88927

sparky_speedy said:


> Can I use a dragnet :wink:


I will pilot the boat for you :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## CLS

Kieth i thought you were more used to being under the water :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927

That is being a bit "vesselist" Mark :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Lots of things have been dragged by submarines...... including trawlers :roll: :roll: 

Keith


----------



## sparky_speedy

A few questions :

Maggots - do I need to bring any or is there a local shop?

Keep net - does anyone have a spare for me to borrow for the day? I have other fishing equipment if anyone might need something.


----------



## CLS

Unfortunatley one member has had to cancel due to other commitments so there is still one pitch left Be QUICK :wink: 



As regards bait me and Ash can order maggots and collect them ready for the match ! Please advise if you want us to do this


----------



## sparky_speedy

Yes please to the bait.


----------



## SPACEFLOWER

We have now booked up. Just have to get my snorkeling kit and spear gun sorted out.


----------



## CLS

Spaceflower can you please add your name to the list of attendees :lol: 

There are still 6 people who have either expressed an interest or booked the site but not yet confirmed they are attending. Could anyone with there name on the list but not yet confirmed please pm me to let me know if they will be attending 



Cheers Mark


----------



## Spacerunner

My mistake...Spaceflower is Mrs Spacerunner, we rang and booked yesterday so could you please confirm me/us.. :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner

No wonder I cant get it right...that avatar is very distracting.. 8O


----------



## CLS

The avatar will be attending the fishing meet  :lol:


----------



## CLS

Been over to the site to sort everything out :

Fishing will cost £3.00 per peg , we will have sole use of the pool for the competition :lol: We can accomodate 20 pegs to fish from.

Keepnets will need to be dipped , barb less hooks , no ground bait , rod licence required ......the usual rules ( The full list of rules are on the website )

If everyone is in agreement we could have a £5.00 entrance fee with £50.00 payable to the winner along with a shield , £30.00 to second place and £20.00 to third place.......and maybe a booby price for last ?

Meet on the bank at 9.00am Saturday morning to draw pegs with 10.00am start , fishing to 2.00pm , then weigh in :wink: 

Saturday evening weather permitting me and Ash will be putting on a bbq (anyone fancy cooking :wink: )......bring what ever you want cooking , we will have plenty of beer and wine :lol: Present MHF 2007 angling competition winners shield and 2nd and 3rd prizes. The plenty of beer :lol: :lol: :lol: . If the weather is not good we have the use of the barn.

Me and Ash will be there from Thursday evening so if anyone wants to avoid the Friday traffic your more than welcome to join us :lol: 

Think we,ve covered eveything :? :? but any questions please feel free to pm me or Ash. 

P.S Can anyone who has put there name down for this meet but not yet confirmed they will be attending please let us know as there are still members on the list unconfirmed

Cheers QE2 & Ash


----------



## 97993

Hi Guys
Put me down for all 20 Pegs take entyr fee from winnings, send me the tenner and the shield please
Geo :lol: 
See you all there


----------



## CLS

Your to quick for me George :lol:


----------



## annetony

quote!! If everyone is in agreement we could have a £5.00 entrance fee with £50.00 payable to the winner along with a shield , £30.00 to second place and £20.00 to third place.......and maybe a booby price for last ? 

no maybe for booby prize, more a definate,  I have got it sorted, will pass it on when we arrive around tea time on the Friday, I am working till 2-30, so cant set off any sooner, see you all then, Anne & Tony


----------



## seagull

we are looking forward to it and I have been practising hard.... even out this morning for a little spot of maggot drowning. We are likely to arrive on the Thursday evening too if this is possible - will we be able to fish on the Friday? And a question about kids... our nine year old wants to enter the competition - are you going to judge kids separately with their own pegs or organise in some other way... what are your plans?


----------



## 97993

I have said it before and I'll say it again, I'm not at all comfortable going into a fishing competition with a Seagull, there bloody Damn good you know :lol:


----------



## seagull

as you probably know if you have visited the seaside recently Seagulls only eat chips, ice cream and cream teas or anything else they can nick from unsuspecting children / old ladies......


----------



## ash

thats right seagulls only eat chips so u got no chance off catching any off the fish.. :roll: :roll: about the kids fishing we have only 20 pegs so we have to give the adults first chance....


----------



## 88781

Just a thought on the juniors fishing, would Sunday morning not be a viable option for maybe a 3 hr scratch match? I don't suppose my daughter would be interested for a minute however I'm willing to help out if other kids wish to take part?

Dave


----------



## hannah29

Excellent idea dave.....seagull has said he will help out too....our daughter will be gutted if she can't fish and she is so looking forward to it...it may even be viable for a couple of hours after the adults match if sunday is a no go


----------



## ash

sounds good to me..... we will have to see how many kid would be interested


----------



## skid

*Got the last place on the match*

Right how do you fish,is my otter ok?

pelican??????

if you see a couple of leads in the water its just to keep the swim warm :wink: hope im near the water :!: 8) 8O 8O 8O


----------



## 102337

hey ash that will free up a peg for sat if you fish with the juniors !!!!
thats about your cuppa tea :lol: :lol:


----------



## ash

hears a man who thinks he can fish.. but ive never seen him catch one bigger than mine.... :lol: :lol: perhaps u should join the kids and let them show u how to fish :lol: :lol:


----------



## 102337

what i want to know ash is how your going to keep your fish in a keep net because i know from fishing with you that the fish you catch are that small they would swim straight through the net !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NOW DENY THAT ONE :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ash

all i know is that i was catching fish all day but u had dry nets :lol: :lol: so my fish might be small but i can catch fish all day long.....can u


----------



## 102337

ASH let me tell ya they wern't fish mate the maggots were bigger!!!!!!!!
maybe you should make a rule no fish under 1 dram to be placed in keepnets but then if you did that you would def take the boobyprize what do you recon qe :lol:


----------



## ash

by the way qe2 gone... i have not got a keep net so i will have to put my fish in your net.... :lol: so u can say u have catched them :wink: :roll:


----------



## 88781

I can see a side wager on the cards between you fellas :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## ash

no i would not like to take the fish out him... :lol: :lol:


----------



## 102337

ash you need to learn to take the fish out the pool mate not me i can give you lessons if you like :lol: :lol:


----------



## ash

the only trouble is ive never seen u hook a fish so i think i should show u how to fish mate... :lol: :lol:


----------



## 102337

well then ashers maybe mand and dave are right we should have a side wager you up for it or have you got a fish in your mouth :lol: :lol:


----------



## CLS

When we booked this meet we only reserved 20 pitches because that is about all the pegs the lake can comfortably acomodate :wink: . 

If anyone wishes to come along to join us for the weekend they can book direct with the site but obviously there will be no room for the fishing match .

If anyone books can they please let me or Ash know so we canlook out for you

Thanks QE2 & ASH


----------



## CLS

There are 3 people on the list of attendees who are not yet confirmed :? or just not confirmed with us.......please pm QE2 or ASH and advise if you are attending


Many thanx Mark


----------



## skid

*As a competition its only one Rod each*

As its a match only one rod each!!

And you must drink all the way through the match to be eligable to win :roll: :wink:

(ive only got one rod)


----------



## 103025

sounds good, meet members plus go fishing what more do you want


----------



## skid

*Fishing match*

Its all gone very quiet on here after the mad rush,any plans drawn up ?

whats the barbi doing in the evening ?

Do we bring our own beer or drink yours?

What are the rules on the day for the match?

Who is going up early to practice? what day is early?

really looking forward to it as l haven't fished for 10 years


----------



## ash

the plans are to have a good time.  
the barbi is on saturday night sould be fun.. :roll: :lol: 
you can drink ours but bring some if you what to. 8O  
we tell the rules on the day.. :? :roll: 
we are going on thursday you can come then if you what  
im looking forward to it aswel i cannot fish very good so ive been told :lol: :roll: see you all there.... ash & qe2


----------



## 102337

ash
eventually you admit that you can't fish =D> i applaud your honesty mate, just cant wait to see your face when i thrash ya :lol: :lol:


----------



## skid

*fishing rulesof the day*



*1.All rules of the site to be met for the lake in the match
2.One rod per person
3.Baits to be as allowed by campsite,no drag nets etc.
4.No explosives
5.Each bottle of beer drunk during the match counts as a fish
6.In extreme cases ring pulls and bottle tops will be allowed if angler is unable to talk on completion .
7.The weight of the angler is added to his catch to form his/her winning weight on completion.
8.lines to have only one hook (no commercial 200 hook rigs)
9.The match must never be talked about the next day.*[/b][/B]


----------



## 88927

Rule number 4 is unfair, I demand a rethink :lol: :lol: :lol: 
My only weapon is some depth charges, I don't own a Rod (used to employ one though :lol: ), so this is definately biassed in my opinion :lol: 

Keith


----------



## ash

I think rule five is a goer, i may stand a chance after all.. :roll: :lol:


----------



## 88781

New fishing method, all sanctioned for Upton Barn :wink:

How To Catch Fish

Dave


----------



## 102337

dave 
i like it but might double the size of the lake :lol: 
it does have its advantage ash might even catch a fish bigger than a stickleback :lol: :lol: sorry ash (couldn't resist) 
alan


----------



## 88927

Nice one Dave
We used to go fishing in a similar fashion mate...... Whilst up in the frozen north, protecting our fishing fleet our skipper would lob a depth charge over the side, then chuck a couple of Royal Marines into a Dory to retrieve some of the floaters........
Never had such fresh fish since, yummy :lol: :lol: :lol:
Only a couple of weeks until this meet now, can't wait :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## annetony

Here Here 
we are really looking forward to this meet, got the booby prize ready and in the van. As it will be the first meet we have attended we are a bit green so any help will be appreciated :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 88927

Hi Anne
I am not sure that you have got this right, but this is a fishing competition and as such I am not aware that "boobies" will be allowed as prizes :lol: :lol: :lol: 
On the other hand....................................
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## annetony

they must be look at QE2 avatar :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927

Hi Anne
Well of course you are right..... I'd fogotten it was Mark's do and what a funny avatar he has :lol: :lol: :lol: 
In that case you will be in good company with your prize :lol: :lol: and we look forward to meeting you.... Not long now YIPPEE :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 88781

A licence to fish with Rod and line is required according to the upton barn website, they are available on-line from the EA.

http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/subjects/fish/399730/?lang=_e

A firearms certificate is req'd for all other fishing methods

:wink:

Dave


----------



## annetony

MandyandDave said:


> A licence to fish with Rod and line is required according to the upton barn website, they are available on-line from the EA
> 
> If you dont want to fork out for a 12 month fishing permit you can get day permits from the post office for £3.25
> As for the firearm certificate you may have to wait a while for that :lol: :lol:
> Anne


----------



## annetony

Is anyone bringing the scales to weigh the fish?, Tony has some so if you want him to bring them let us know, we are only bringing the neccesities rod, nets and bait, because of room in the van but we could squeeze the scales in my Handbag :lol: :lol: , 

Anne


----------



## CLS

Could all those who are booked and confirmed with the campsite please pm me your surnames so i check them against the list supplied by the campsite .....



Cheers Mark


----------



## CLS

Also just to confirm we have 2 RV,s ( Kands & Geo )
and two tag axles ( M&D & Monsi )

Any more ?

Cheers QE2 & ASH


----------



## hannah29

ours is a tag, euromobil 810 same as m&d.....only a little older!!!!

hannah


----------



## CLS

Thanx for that Hannah 29, Will site you with the big boys lol...


----------



## 89767

qe2 said:


> Also just to confirm we have 2 RV,s ( Kands & Geo )
> and two tag axles ( M&D & Monsi )
> 
> Any more ?
> 
> Cheers QE2 & ASH


Hi qe2

I also have an RV, (see my avitar) but a 'C' class, 32 foot long, 6 tonnes.
Did confirm with site in January, before going to Spain, in the name of Hepburn. Asked for electric as well.

Keith 8O


----------



## hannah29

will look forward to it  
just a couple of questions that i may have missed on the thread....

did we come to any decisions about kids fishing?

and also will we have use of the indoor pool or is that just for the people who rent the accomodation??

hannah


----------



## CLS

Kieth no problem about the RV put you along the other RV,s :lol: 

Anne swimming is open to everyone :lol:


----------



## annetony

Mark, I think is Hannah that wants to swim :wink: If I jump in all the water will jump out :lol: :lol: ,
anyway I cant swim very well I  I usually sink :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## CLS

Right just to recap on the MHF angling competition

Been over to Upton tonight with ASH (lovely meal) :lol: 

We have 20 pitches booked , 12 of these with electric hookups , these were allocated on a first come first served basis when booking direct with the site ( those that hav,nt already please supply surnames via pm )
At present they still have hookups available which will be offered to us if still available next weekend at the special rally rate of £6.00 + £2.00 for electric per night


Moving on to the match £5.00 entrance fee.......prizes of £50.00 + trophy for 1st ...........£30.00 for 2nd ...........£20.00 for 3rd and a booby prize for last place :roll: :roll: 

Meet on the bank 9.00am Saturday to draw pegs and set up
Match starts 10.00am ..... til 2.00pm , followed by wiegh in

Saturday evening drinks and bbq (bring your own food , any chefs out there ? ) 2 cadacs at the minute. Present prizes for the fishing comp. 

If weather is against us we have the use of the barn 8) 

If anyone requires bait ordering please send a pm to ASH with requirements.

Also a few members have expressed interest in holding a junior match on Sunday morning........Anyone interested in helping set this up and how many juniors would be up for this ?

Think i,ve covered pretty much everything :roll: :roll: any questions just post away

Cheers QE2 & ASH


----------



## hannah29

not that keen on swimming myself anne but the baby loves it and its a good way of tiring her out!!!!


----------



## 88781

I will help out on Sun am Mark, put Kirsty's name down for the Juniors please,

Cheers Dave


----------



## hannah29

you can put pia's name down too for the juniors (age 9)


----------



## CLS

So far i have the surnames of the following members :

QE2
ASH
KANDS
M&D
GEO
HANNAH29
LAWSON64
ANNETONY
PLOMBIERE
KEITH
MONSI

I need surnames because i only have a list of guaranteed hookups with surnames supplied by Upton

Also if you require baits ordering for the match please pm ASH as he will need to order these in advance 

Also 3 junior anglers so far who want a mini competition on Sunday morning..........any more ?


----------



## 88781

Mark, I've stickied this up for a little while, it should give members chance to see it and help you out with the Upton arrangements.

Dave


----------



## CLS

Thanx Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## ash

*bait*

i got to say the best form off bait is to ask lawsom he bites like a baby... :lol: :lol: sorry mate :lol: just had to do it........


----------



## CLS

Ash surely your mistaken , Lawson uses a dummy  he keeps spitting it out :? :lol:


----------



## ash

*bait*

alan ... what sort off bait do you want and i will pick it it for you :lol: :lol:


----------



## CLS

Ash pick Lawson some sour grapes up :lol: :lol:


----------



## CLS

Just to remind everyone any bait requirements must be ordered via pm with *ASH by Wednesday at the latest *

Also those that hav,nt already please pm surnames to QE2 so i can tally these with the list from Upton.


----------



## 102337

well mark and steve 
as for the sour grapes ive had my quota of them this is a new year, steve don't worry i have a micro mesh net for you just so the sticklebacks don't escape and i'll bring a couple of boxes of andrex for you both to dry your eyes :lol: :lol: :lol: 
also why are we only fishing from 10 till 2 . four hours aint very long at all why can't it be 9 till 4 some people are coming a fair way and to fish for 4 hrs is a bit poor mate!!!!!!!!!!!
alan


----------



## ash

to shay... :lol: :lol: has to how long we can fish for...we have only got the lake for so long mate.... how long do you need to catch a big fish..
besides it cup final day....


----------



## ash

if anyone whats to carry on fishing after the compertition they more than welcome to............. ash


----------



## 102337

ash
sorry matey but i don't agree you can't call a 4 hr match an annual fishing match as for the cup final im sure that people would be more interested in the fishing rather than the football beings they have payed money and taken time out to attend football matches and dates are arranged a during the closed season and im sure people have been aware of this before booking, if anyone else is reading this i would certainly be grateful of your comments as to the subject. sorry if this sound a bit offish ash but me and im sure a few others think 4 hrs is a little on the short side. :wink: 
anyway i might need longer to catch your sticklebacks :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## skid

*upton*

Food is good,£18 per night is far to much ,stayed there on Friday night.

Will have trouble with the boat due to size of lake .The net will not miss a thing.

Can we shoot the ducks?????

Pint of Titburger lager and a small Merlot £4.25 thats ok


----------



## skid

*warning bar didn't open till 7 pm*​


----------



## CLS

But when did it shut :wink: :wink:


----------



## seagull

Hi guys....

I am not bothered about the footie and also thought that 10am - 2pm was a bit short for the match - five or six hours is more typical but am willing to go with whatever is decided....

Draw an hour before the start is fine... I would be happy for the match to finish an hour or two later as am likely to fish on anyway - have a radio for the footie on my peg if that is allowed.

Seagull


----------



## skid

*drinking time*

You cant remember either :lol:


----------



## ash

The reason for the match only lasting for 4 hours is because we are using all off the lake and the regular weekenders will want the use of the lake after us .anyone wanting to fish after comp is more than welcome to stay,,we will meet on the bank at 9am if we can get sorted and start earlier we will...Ash & Qe2


----------



## hannah29

have just checked out the 5 day weather forecast and its getting better as the week goes on......fingers crossed....can't be any worse than newbury's weather anyway


----------



## 88927

Hey Hannah
The sun shines on the righteous and we will be there.......










So expect rain then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## ash

*bait*

last chance to order bait from me as ive got to let fishing shop know how much we need... :roll:   ash


----------



## CLS

Just in case anyone has,nt renewed there rod licence they can be purchased on line

http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/subjects/fish/399730/?gclid=CPfTq-T-kIwCFSXjEAodnXbJ-A


----------



## CLS

Been across to Upton tonight , lake is fishing well :lol: :lol: both Seagull (Gary) and Monsi (Brian) pulling out some nice Carp :lol: :lol: HAPPY DAYS 

Bit of a practice fish going on Friday afternoon / evening arranged for those who fancy it :wink: :wink: 

Ground is firm and seems pretty dryish under foot  even after the weather we,ve had here :roll: 

Site is pretty empty so been given more hookups at the rate of £8.00 per
night

For those travelling to the meet in larger vehicles there are two sign posts for Upton.......Travelling from the M42 southbound on the A444 take the first sign post for Upton after passing the Millers Arms pub at Sibson on the left.......
For those coming from the south via M6 / M69 /A5 on the A444 ignore first sign for Upton (nailed to Oak tree ) and carry on a further (approx 1 mile) then follow sign for Upton

Any problems contact Mark (QE2) 07899801523


P.S If anyone is interested fresh Strawberries availble on site , £1.00 per punnet

Think thats everything :roll: 

See you all soon


----------



## annetony

Wow fresh strawberries delicious, I hope there are some left when we arrive, Plombiere (Terry & Barbara) will probably arrive before us, they set off tonight, we are setting off around 12-30 Friday, (I'm working till 12) just hope the rain holds off,( got my brolley just in case,) "can't wait" see you all Friday  

Anne


----------



## 88934

ash said:


> im in for it, love showing u how to fish mark :lol: :lol: :lol:
> you may aswell just engrave my name on the trophy now yeh? :lol: :lol:


Oh dear oh dear oh dear?

I do hope you have a crash helmet Ash, cus I get the feeling you are just about to get some serious bashing on here anytimne now?

Ahem? :fish:


----------



## 88927

Well just got home and unpacked the van.....
What can I say, fantastic weekend Mark, thanks very much for organising it mate. Even though I didn't show you all up by actually fishing myself :lol: I could see that there were many of you that had a thoroughly good time, even though not many fish actually made it into nets :lol: . It was a great atmosphere and the competition was well run.
The BBQ on Saturday evening was very good and loads of food and drink were supplied by the organisers (many thanks for that Mark, we know what it takes to lay on things like that, so a big thanks from all concerned are in order here :lol: :lol: ).
Great to see so many of you, new and old faces and names, and we hope to see some of you again in the near future.
The furthest travelled (Keith) came down from Scotland for the weekend and received a prize for his travels :lol: , nice to see you and your wife mate and hope you have a safe trip home......
I will put some photos up in an album later, but in the meantime, many thanks again Mark et al for a wonderful weekend :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Snelly

kands said:


> Even though I didn't show you all up by actually fishing myself


Wouldn't of been fair mate, glad you decided not to compete... :lol:

Can't wait to see some pictures... hope someone uploads some soon.


----------



## annetony

We arrived home around 4-30 (stopped off at Stapley Water Gardens), both of us thoroughly enjoyed ourselves (Barbara & Terry too), even though there were only 2 fish in the lake :lol: :lol: , (only joking), I have a feeling that most of the ones fishing the match will get a bit of stick one way or the other, but at the end of the day we all had a good laugh,
It was our first meet and it wont be our last, everyone we met and spoke to were nice and friendly, and the kids were brilliant, Who won the childrens fishing match by the way?, I think Mark did a great job, Thanks Mark, and we will certainly go to the next one work permitting, Thanks everyone for making it a great weekend and hope to see you all soon   

Anne & Tony


----------



## CLS

Thanks to everyone for attending the fishing meet .......great to meet up with old friends and make new friends aswell :lol: 

The results :

1st Lawson 64
2nd Seagull
3rd Sparky_speedy


Junior contest was was held on a beautiful ( weather ) Sunday morning and won by Jamie. Many thanks to Mandy and Dave for supplying the trophy for the juniors.

Also many thanks to Lawson 64 for helping us out with this event :lol: 

Thanks to Annetony for supplying the booby prize :lol: but with so many dry nets on Saturday it was decided to present this to Keith who travelled down from Scotland to attend :wink: 

Lawson 64 who won the competition and organised another competition which is now listed on the rally page 8) 

Once again many thanks to all those who attended and made this an enjoyable weekend

QE2 & ASH


----------



## 88927

Hi all
I have put up an album MHF Fishing Competition with some pictures in for you all to see how brilliant this was, please feel free to add any more that you took (Geo took the prizegiving pics) so we all look forward to seeing them.
Once again Mark, thanks for a great weekend :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## 102337

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
well what can i say ash after all the stick you gave me regarding fishing and it was YOU who had *EMPTY * nets . 8O all i can say is the best man won and i can declare I am *MHF ANGLING CHAMPION* :lol: :lol: .
and mark it was a great weekend matey and looking forward to october

PS. NEXT MATCH IS OCT 12/13/14 IF INTERESTED BOOK YOUR PLACE NOW IN RALLY SECTION . and ash start practising now :lol: :lol:


----------



## hannah29

well what a weekend  thanks to all for making our first mhf rally very enjoyable. it was really nice to put faces to names and meet up with you all. thankyou for making us feel welcome. Thanks to mark and ash for all their hard work too and thanks to all the kids for behaving so well, oh and all the children too :lol: 
a special thanks to mrs sparkyspeedy for supplying the chocolate brownies on saturday night which rebecca adored as the state of her face told everyone  
i left seagull still fishing there at 5.30 and just to let you all know he caught 4 carp each weighing between 3 and 7lb.....or so he says :lol: 
hope to see you all again soon
hannah and seagull


----------



## 88781

Thank you and well done to the organisers for a great weekend  

Well done Alan ( lawson64) for winning the match :thumbup: 

The BBQ was fantastic! the barn was warm and cosy, but I thought the red carpet was just a little OTT 8O :lol: :lol: it was nice to put faces to names, meet some new friends and others I've not seen for a long long time :wink: 

A great turn out for the junior event this morning in glorious sunshine, well done Jamie  and well done young Aaron for catching your first fish ever!

MnD


----------



## monsi

Well what can we say
we had a fantastic time,weather was a bit C--- but didn't stop the fishermen from fishing,the bbq was good and yummy,also the breakfast this morning that ash & mark did for every 1 was loverly
what a great weekend all round
many thanks to mark & steve for a well organized meet
Congratulation to the winner Mr Lawson well done
Lisa & Brian


----------



## 88781

hannah29 said:


> well what a weekend  thanks to all for making our first mhf rally very enjoyable. it was really nice to put faces to names and meet up with you all. thankyou for making us feel welcome. Thanks to mark and ash for all their hard work too and thanks to all the kids for behaving so well, oh and all the children too :lol:
> a special thanks to mrs speedysparky for supplying the chocolate brownies on saturday night which rebecca adored as the state of her face told everyone
> i left seagull still fishing there at 5.30 and just to let you all know he caught 4 carp each weighing between 3 and 7lb.....or so he says :lol:
> hope to see you all again soon
> hannah and seagull


 I realise now that it wasn't young love, but the choccy brown crumbs that Jake was trying to lick off Rebecca's face 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hannah29

MandyandDave said:


> I realise now that it wasn't young love, but the choccy brown crumbs that Jake was trying to lick off Rebecca's face 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


why do the words "male" and " having their cake and eating it" spring to mind! :lol: :lol:

maybe thats just seagull 8O


----------



## steles

Mark, many thanks to you and your helpers for organising a lovely weekend. sorry the fishing wasn't so good for you, but being non-fishers, we thoroughly enjoyed our walking and found lots of interesting places to explore. Being our first MHF meet this year, it was great to see old friends and meet new people. oh, by the way, Keith within 5 mins of getting home the swivel was being reinstalled - nice try anyway!
Stephen and Lesley


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hello to everyone

Thanks for Mark and Ash for organising the smashing rally. It was a shame we didn't stay longer on Sunday as the weather was much better than Saturday, although it didn't seem to bother the fishing.

Paul was very pleased with his third place especially since it is a couple of years since he has been fishing. 

It was lovely to meet and have a chat with more members and we look forward to the next rally/meet.

Deb and Paul

PS: There must be a mistake with the clock. my message is showing as being sent at 8.02am. I'm not usually in work that early!!!


----------



## 88934

sparky_speedy said:


> PS: There must be a mistake with the clock. my message is showing as being sent at 8.02am. I'm not usually in work that early!!!


Go into your MHF profile and make sure that you have the Time Zone set to GMT+1 Hour. That may cure it.


----------



## 88934

MandyandDave said:


> well done young Aaron for catching your first fish ever!


Aaron (my lad) is always going on about fishing, but not being a fisherman myself means he has always been deprived of the chance to have a go :-(

UNTIL NOW 

A massive whopping big thank you to all involved, especially for the Sunday kids fish? Sheer brilliance and the real icing on the cake for us?

Not only did he get a go.. he caught one, whooo?

Cheers


----------



## CLS

Really glad everyone seemed to enjoy it ...... 8) Thats a relief :lol: 

It might have been noticed that since the competition Ash seems to have vanished :? .....Reading earlier posts on this topic and how he was going to whoop everybodys ar#e at fishing ..... 8O :roll: 

Well he tells me he his having problems connecting to MHF :roll: :roll: 

Come on ASH it,s time to face the music boy :wink: :wink:


----------



## hannah29

c'mon ash face the music......even becca caught a fish look :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927

qe2 said:


> Well he tells me he his having problems connecting to MHF :roll: :roll:
> 
> Come on ASH it,s time to face the music boy :wink: :wink:


That sounds like a "fishy tale" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Keith


----------



## 88934

qe2 said:


> Well he tells me he his having problems connecting to MHF :roll: :roll:


Didn't he have problems connecting to the fish as well.. Must be "catching" ;-)


----------



## 102337

*ash missing*

well i do recall the only thing ASH connected with was the oak tree that was on the island :lol: :lol: 
come on ash face the music kidda :lol: :lol:


----------



## ash

*hello doll he he*

well what a great weekend we had.....many thanks to all that turned up and joined in ive got to say well done to Mr Lawson for winning the fishing and for helping out with the meet :lol: well what can i say i came home to eat my humble pie for tea :roll: :lol: well perhaps i will have better luck next time. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JLO

Hi

thanks for a great weekend.  The only downside for us was that we took a wrong turning at Market Bosworth on the way home and ended up going through a gated road (we couldn't turn round anywhere) as a result on driving over a cattle grid the satellite dish which was stored in its box on the front bunk came loose and fell on me bruisng my shoulder and arm (and scaring the dog half to death in the process)  

QE2 did you get my PM about Chantepie?

Regards

Jacqui


----------



## CLS

Yes thanks Jacquie , trying to arrange a visit there for August on our whirlwind tour of France :roll: :wink: 

Hope the bruising soon heals :lol: 

Cheers Mark


----------

